# GTX 770 Vs 970



## Stief (20. September 2014)

Sers Leute, 
Würde in meinem System gerne die 770 durch die 970 ersetzen. Meine Frage ist, ob sich das deutlich bemerkbar macht oder eher nicht? 
Mein System:
I5 4570
8gb RAM
Gigabyte ga-hd3
256 gb SSD
Palit jetstream 770 2gb

Gruß,
Stief


----------



## Shaav (20. September 2014)

Sieh dir Benchmarks zu der GTX 970 und urteile selbst.


----------



## Goyoma (20. September 2014)

Naja bemerkbar macht es sich schon, aber ich pers. Würde erstmal bei der 770 bleiben 

Die reicht noch für alles allemale aus.


----------



## BertB (20. September 2014)

würd schon sagen
wenn man die gamestar frägt, dann kommt die 970 auf 151% der 770 mit AA/AF
Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 im Test bei GameStar.de

außerdem gibts neue features,
treiber downsampling 

was spielste denn für games, und was hast fürn monitor?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. September 2014)

GameStar könn doch nix.


----------



## Stief (20. September 2014)

ich spiele momentan überwiegend BF4 und es kommt dann noch FarCry 4 dazu, sobald veröffentlicht.
Klar kenne ich die Benchmarks 770 vs 970, aber die basieren alle auf den stärksten CPU´s, von daher weiß ich nicht, wie es dann bei mir mit nem i5 4570 aussieht? 
Bin ich da dann auch bei 151%, vermutlich eher weniger. 
was ist hier eure einschätzung?
Bildschirm haben ich einen BenQ G2220HD (1920x1080).
Gruß,
Stief


----------



## hodenbussard (20. September 2014)

Guckst Du hier


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2014)

In der Summe sehe ich da auch eher nur das mehr VRAM und den geringeren Stromverbrauch. Schwierige Frage aber wirklich sinnvoll erst mit der Leistung der 980


----------



## rbeldackdragon (20. September 2014)

wenn dir die 770 zu langsam ist dann hol die die 970 aber eig müsste ja noch alles vernünftig drauf laufen also warum Upgraden? wenn dich später die Performance in facry 4 oder so stört kannst du dir ja immer noch die 970 gönnen


----------



## BertB (20. September 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> GameStar könn doch nix.


na und?, 
dafür ists übersichtlich, und die zahlen werden wohl etwa stimmen

je höher du aufdrehst, desto eher liegen beide setups im grafiklimit,
auch die 970 mit nem i5 4570,
der sowieso eh noch ganz oben mitspielt

klar gibts games, wo du keinen unterschied sehen wirst, weil die meist im cpu limit sitzen,
deshalb frag ich ja

bf4 gehört aber eher nicht dazu,
desweiteren konnte man da schon immer die auflösung hochdrehen (ingame downsampling), und damit jede mehrleistung nutzen, die man hat,
selbst mit radeon karten

wenn jetzt gekommen wär: starcraft 2 und dayz, dann würd ich von der 770 nicht abrücken


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2014)

Stief schrieb:


> Sers Leute,
> Würde in meinem System gerne die 770 durch die 970 ersetzen. Meine Frage ist, ob sich das deutlich bemerkbar macht oder eher nicht?


 
Spar dir den Umstieg.
Die Unterschiede sind einfach zu gering als dass du tatsächlich was merken würdest.


----------



## Stief (20. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spar dir den Umstieg.
> Die Unterschiede sind einfach zu gering als dass du tatsächlich was merken würdest.



Danke, dann bleibe ich erstmal dabei. Noch dazu, die Leistung reicht mir ja noch.


----------



## facehugger (20. September 2014)

Stief schrieb:


> Danke, dann bleibe ich erstmal dabei. Noch dazu, die Leistung reicht mir ja noch.


Eben, wenn dir die Power der GTX770 noch reicht (und sooo lahm isse ja nun wirklich noch nicht), warum dann aufrüsten...

Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (20. September 2014)

Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es sich lohnt von der noch etwas älteren 670 Aufzurüsten, mal schauen ob ich die noch irgendwie vernünftig verkaufen kann aber denke da werden jetzt viele ihre 670/680 verkaufen von daher wohl nicht mehr so viel wert und dann könnte ich se erstmal behalten und weiter warten bis es sich noch mehr lohnt.

Aktuell würde ich es nur machen um Downsampling in Spielen nutzen zu können - spielbar ist alles was ich will in vernünftiger 1920x1200 Auflösung teilweise halt nicht max Details.


----------



## facehugger (20. September 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es sich lohnt von der noch etwas älteren 670 Aufzurüsten


Schau hier nach:


Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 und GTX 970 im (SLI-)Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase
ne GTX670 ist etwas fixer wie die hier aufgeführte GTX760 (auf 10 weitere Elemente klicken). In Full-HD samt AA sind es etwa 55-60%, in WQHD vielleicht noch um die 50% Unterschied. 

In *meinen* Augen lohnt sich der Wechsel schon, werde wohl ebenfalls von meiner GTX670 auf eine GTX970 umsteigen und diese dann noch etwas mit dem Afterburner "optimieren"...

Gruß


----------



## IluBabe (20. September 2014)

Von ner 770er lohnt sich der Umstieg nicht. Warte auf die Nachfolgegenration von 9XXer Karten. Bis dahin sind dann auch die Spiele raus die mit dem DX11.3/12/MXAA was anfangen können und du hast dann wohl auch einen Vollausbau dazu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2014)

Speed ist halt wenig zu erwarten nur der V RAM würde je nach Settings was bringen, es wäre aber halt ein teurer Tausch


----------

